

Show HN: Tablight – Spotlight search for Chrome tabs - fouadmatin
https://fouad.co/tablight/

======
Sephr
This extension can be made without a content script and with many fewer
permissions. You should look into
[https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/commands](https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/commands)
to see how to properly integrate keyboard shortcuts, and
[https://developer.chrome.com/apps/app_window](https://developer.chrome.com/apps/app_window)
for the floating UI.

Unfortunately, Chrome extensions are not allowed to use
chrome.app.window.create (which you will need to make the floating UI without
modifying the content page), so you will need to convert your extension into
an app to use this API.

------
fishnchips
That's a great idea. Two suggestions though:

\- this only seems to search the page title. As such it provides a limited
value;

\- I'd love to be able to navigate through results using my keyboard;

~~~
fishnchips
Also, I think you should be explicit about using tracking (Google Analytics).

~~~
fouadmatin
You're right! I was in a hurry building this; just made an issue
[https://github.com/fouad/chrome-
tablight/issues/2](https://github.com/fouad/chrome-tablight/issues/2)

------
jhgg
A screenshot or demo on the page would be very valuable, so I know what's
going to happen before I install!

------
Jonovono
Sweet. I've been using Vimium
([http://vimium.github.io/](http://vimium.github.io/)) which has something
similar but it shows bookmarks and history and what not. I wanted something to
do the same but for the current tabs. Thanks.

Can you make it so I don't have to click on the dropped down tabs? Instead I
want to just use my cursor to select one.

Also, I noticed if I am in a different window, it will show tabs in the
dropdown for tabs in other windows but if I click them nothing happens. Is
that just me, or not possible?

ESC button to exit the searching.

(Notice it's open source but don't have time right now to dig into it, but
maybe in the future!)

~~~
kawera
You can search your current tabs on Vimium using shift-t.

~~~
Timothee
I didn't know that either and that made me look at all the other options and
features that Vimium offers. So many things I didn't know about! :)

Thanks for making me look! (it's like vim, there's always more to learn)

------
ckuijjer
Nice! For my own purposes I once started on a Chrome extension like this:
TabSwitch ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-
switch/jibghim...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-
switch/jibghimhedaoojdpdianpomdmgdhogce)), that uses a Most Recently Used
ordered list and searches for domain and page title.

I really like that you have the interface on top of the web page itself!

------
dcre
Looks nice. For similar functionality I currently use Quick Tabs:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quick-
tabs/jnjfein...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quick-
tabs/jnjfeinjfmenlddahdjdmgpbokiacbbb?hl=en)

------
capex
This is nice. But the shortcut you've given 'Cmd/Ctrl + O' should be 'Cmd +
Ctrl + O'

~~~
fouadmatin
thanks! will add customizable shortcuts [https://github.com/fouad/chrome-
tablight/issues/1](https://github.com/fouad/chrome-tablight/issues/1)

~~~
aakilfernandes
Awesome plugin and yes! please do

------
prayerslayer
Awesome, thank you!

